# DRX-9255



## Curt D (Sep 30, 2016)

Is the DRX-9255 considered old skool? What would the value for a mint one? Old school to me (as far as amps) was Orion HCCA amps, ADS PQs, Harman Kardon, Soundstream when they were good.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The DRX model would be considered old school. The DRZ version is on the boarder. The DRX in mint condition, box and all, would go for about $400-500.

The DRZ model about $600-700.


----------

